# Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club Fall 2015



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series tomorrow:

1, 2, 4, 10, 11, 14, 15, 19, 21

Open has 4 left to run in the 1st series. Callbacks will follow. Andrew will post stake locations later for tomorrow. 

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd series:

27 dogs

1, 7, 8, 12, 14, 15, 18, 21, 25, 31, 33, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 60, 65

Scratches: 24, 30

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Qual will finish up at the Duckpen Pond. Derby will start at conclusion on Rt 30.
Open LB will b in Orchard Field, use the Blueberry gate.
Amateur will start in the front field behind the Equip Barns, use the Main gate. 
There will be signs to all stakes. Good luck and safe travels 
Andy Kenneally
LIRFTC President


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Open cbs to 3rd*

1 7 12 18 25 33 38 40 42 44 49 50 51 52 53 54



CamoDog said:


> Qual will finish up at the Duckpen Pond. Derby will start at conclusion on Rt 30.
> Open LB will b in Orchard Field, use the Blueberry gate.
> Amateur will start in the front field behind the Equip Barns, use the Main gate.
> There will be signs to all stakes. Good luck and safe travels
> ...


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying placements:

1) #19
2) #15
3) #2
4) #10

RJ #21

Jams: 1, 4, 11

Congratulations to all that placed and finished. 

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series:

17 dogs

1, 7, 12, 18, 25, 33, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54

Rotation: 13, 45, 61, 29

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series:

8 dogs

1, 7, 18, 25, 38, 42, 51, 54

Barb


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any news on derby? Jim


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series:

32 dogs

3, 5, 7, 8, 13, 17, 23, 25, 31, 32, 33, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 61, 62, 69, 70, 71, 72

#31 starts the 2nd series and will be run at the same location. 

Rotation: 13, 31, 67, 49



Scratches: 
2, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 27, 29, 30, 45, 46, 50, 60, 64, 73

Barb

PS: Thank you to Lynn and Paige for your help when Andy had to attend other stakes... much appreciated!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to 3rd series:

1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18

Scratches: 3, 10, 15

Derby water will be at the ditch field.

Barb


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ten said:


> Derby callbacks to 3rd series:
> 
> 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18
> 
> ...


Thank you Barb...Jim


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Amateur will start at 8am at the same location.
Derby will start at the Ditchfields on Bairdmore ave. Signs will b in place


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

You're welcome Jim


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open placements:

1) #1
2) #54
3) #42
4) #38
RJ) #51

Jams: 7, 18, 25

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the last series:

1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 17

Barb


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Brownstein 
Qualifying 
1st with Dash and 3rd with Alley ! Nice Job!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby placements:

1) #9
2) #2
3) #7
4) #12
RJ) #11

Jams: 4, 5, 17

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur placements:

1) #39
2) #25
3) #37
4) #61
RJ) #33

Jams: 32, 71

Barb


----------

